
Corona SDK Is Now Free + Mac/Win Desktop Apps - Red_Tarsius
http://coronalabs.com/blog/2015/03/02/corona-sdk-is-now-free/
======
cbzink000
It seems Corona is going in the opposite direction of Appcelerator. I remember
when Appcelerator's Titanium was completely free and supported Win/OSX
platforms.

------
Phr34Ck
What will Unity do now? Both Corona and Unreal Engine are now free without any
limitations.

